# 22 mag recommendations



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would love to find a ruger 10/22 mag but everyone thinks they are worth more than I want to pay. Anyways, I am looking for a 22 mag. I would love a semi auto but I wouldn't mind a bolt either.

So what are y'all shooting?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Remington 597 owner here !


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

RUGER 77m bolt 22 mag didn't know they cost so much these days, like i SAY, MORE MONEY THEN THEY GOIT SENSE?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a Remington 597 in .22 WMR and it is an absolute tack driver. It is the only synthetic stocked rifle I own, all the rest that I inherited that had synthetic stocks I sold. Here is what it looks like:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 597 in 22 long. Does the 22 mag have the clip feed problem like the 22 long?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine works perfectly if you keep the slide well oiled. I get a jam maybe once every 50-75 shots of I forget to keep it slick.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to have 22 mags, but now that I got 17 HMR---that's what I need! I do have a Savage Mark II in 22lr that I really like, not sure ifin it comes in a WMR though???


----------

